# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Μοζαμβικοκάναρο

## Barculli

Για πρώτη φορά φέτος δοκίμασα ζευγάρωμα Μοζαμβικοκάναρο με καναρα... λένε ότι αυτό το είδος υβριδίων ειναι γόνιμα. εχει δοκιμάσει κανένας απο εσάς αυτο το ειδος ζευγαρώματος? και εάν ναι, απο εμφάνιση που μοιάζουν περισσότερο σε Μοζαμβίκης η καναρίνι ?

----------

